

Gobug - Autism Therapy with RC Toy - danielhitome
http://amazesteve.com/post/9914946915/gobug-autism-therapy-with-rc-toy

======
edgeplay
I find it unclear how group driving an RC car is supposed to benefit a child
with Autism. There was no identification of what autism classification might
benefit the most and how. Additionally, while the act of two people standing
side by side, directing the car is social (more than 1 person doing
something), I fail to see how that interaction is meaningful, as a therapy
tool.

If I was going to stretch on behalf of the article, if the autistic child
could initiate all cues, ie turn left, there may be something to that, maybe.
Oftentimes, verbal autistic children, that speak in sentences, have the
ability to state the obvious or memorized items (scripted echolalia). This
discourages spontaneous language and could be counter productive.

Oftentimes, social therapy has to do with an inability to empathize, failure
to read social cues and / or a lack of inclination to interact with others. If
the child is watching the car, I fail to see how any of the aforementioned
issues are addressed. Furthermore, the vision of the child embracing working
together, leading the directional discussion and successfully driving the car,
is a very high bar. I think it would be more likely that the child gets
frustrated in the inability to complete the task, a typical outcome associated
with rigidity.

I would be interested to read any documentation that suggest or has data
contrary to my impression.

